# Look what th UPS man brought me.



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Already got my first citation from last yr.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Dats reel purdy!:beer:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Well done, Clay!!! She's real purty!!

Jim


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Va citation come with a frame? Or did you send it out to be framed? Delaware you get a Citation , patch and sometimes a pin ... I like the frame.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

kool clay !!! 
now ya gotta get cobia paperwork in june 
derf


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, now that is one really nice looking paper.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

In VA you get a plaque for the 1st one.


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Already got my first citation from last yr.


now tell everyone where you got it and maybe more people will show up for the back bay meeting tomorrow.Well done Clay you deserved it......p.s.the UPS guy came a knocking at mine today also.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I was just real surprised that it got here so quick. My NC one took 5-6 months.

Thanks all and yeah Keith I hope alot of people show up for the meeting tomorrow night. Back Bay was kind to me last yr....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice! You da man!

What did ya get it for?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kibaro said:


> now tell everyone where you got it and maybe more people will show up for the back bay meeting tomorrow.Well done Clay you deserved it......p.s.the UPS guy came a knocking at mine today also.


Ok ... I'll bite ... what part of the back bay down there are you talking about? Is it on the eatsern shore?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Big congrats Clay, you earned it!*

But I have to ask you. Have you looked at that citation close? I mean WTF, who the hell is Bunker Diggs? :redface:   LMAO.....Hat


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hat80 said:


> But I have to ask you. Have you looked at that citation close? I mean WTF, who the hell is Bunker Diggs? :redface:   LMAO.....Hat


How do you do it HAT? You must have had that one up your sleeve for a while (or just quick with photoshop) You are a wiley one!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey cygnus,*

Photoshop is a wonderful thing! .....Hat


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Pauky said:


> Very nice! You da man!
> 
> What did ya get it for?


1st Va red drum citation at 47" FL



cygnus-x1 said:


> Ok ... I'll bite ... what part of the back bay down there are you talking about? Is it on the eatsern shore?


Back Bay Nat Refuge in Va Beach



Hat80 said:


> But I have to ask you. Have you looked at that citation close? I mean WTF, who the hell is Bunker Diggs? :redface:   LMAO.....Hat


Glad to see ya keeping busy while I have been catching fish there buddy....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ya know,*



Cdog said:


> Glad to see ya keeping busy while I have been catching fish there buddy....


Nobody likes a [email protected]!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cool*

Congrats.............:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

So Clay got a paper and his dog, Bunker got a paper too? Congrats to both.   I'm still looking for my VA paper.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk Clay


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice, bud.  

Got mine today as well.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

paper chasers....:beer:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice one Cdog, congrats.
Hat 80, personally, I prefer a smart ass to a dumb, ingnorant ass.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

more like the paper chases me.:--|


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Nice one Cdog, congrats.
> Hat 80, personally, I prefer a smart ass to a dumb, ingnorant ass.


Thanks DHL, as far as Hat we are old friends and been swapping chit for years. Hope ya aint calling him a ignant ass as thats my job....LOL

Sometimes its hard to read what people mean on th WWW.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

very nice...thats a wall hanger...


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Already got my first citation from last yr.


Really nice Clayton... so nice I had to see it again!!

Congrats!!


----------

